

Passenger takes controls of plane after pilot falls ill - T-zex
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/09/passenger-takes-controls-plane-pilot-ill-humberside

======
dexen
Obligatory Straight Dope link: _Has a passenger ever landed a plane after the
pilot was incapacitated?_ [1] in which Cecil mentions several such cases.

[1] [http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/3090/has-a-
passenge...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/3090/has-a-passenger-
ever-landed-a-plane-after-the-pilot-was-incapacitated)

